# Smoking on a Sunday Afternoon...........



## JGM1129

*Morro Castle Torpedo - 1 hour 40 minutes of relaxation*


----------



## LieutenantLiuzzo

Living the dream


----------



## Ray126

NICE Johnny!......It was a busy weekend with the kids, would of loved to have joined you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Looks like a great time!


----------



## SeanBen

It might have been the nice weekend i bet....


----------



## pipesdaddy

I was busy in last weekend....


----------



## SeanBen

JGM1129 said:


> *Morro Castle Torpedo - 1 hour 40 minutes of relaxation*


Wow!! It must be an amazing experience and must have enjoyed a lot..


----------



## Fuzzy

I have to wonder if any of the next 35 Sundays were as good as or better than the one on Jan. 29????


----------



## BigStickSmoker

About to fire up a Ashton Maduro no. 40. BTW this will be my first time trying Ashton.


----------



## Epoch

Looks good, I enjoy an MC now and then. 
I also share your taste in ashtrays, just got the same one last week from the devil site.


----------



## smokin_dad

Now that's how you spend a Sunday!


----------



## Msass

all about a liga then oliva maduro2011 tonight


----------

